# Tyneside IHS Branch Sunday the 6th of February 6pm



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

Meeting will take place on SUnday the 6th of February at 6pm at The Reptile Hotel. North East Reptile Club | Tyne & Wear Reptile Club | IHS | international herpetology society | Tyneside IHS | Reptile Club | Breeder Meetings | Reptile Show for more details 

Doncaster IHS Show: 
Who’s interested in going, lifts, Minibus let us know and we will do our best to find out.

Future Breeders Meeting: 
Ideas and someone to start planning, this could really help local reptile keepers and get a better support behind the hobby if done correctly. We need venues, prices and interest. This is something that we will plan with our sister branch in tee side.

Hints, Tips & drinks: 
A few refreshments and a general chit chat on reptiles, share our views and interests and help with any Questions.

Lizards, all who attend can bring there Lizards in for a "Show & Tell" something that seamed to be a popular choice when asking you all at the last meet. There wont be any limits to who can bring what but please be sensible when doing so, if possible let us know in advance.

Hope to see you there 

Craig


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

JUST A BUMP :2thumb:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

reptilehotel said:


> Meeting will take place on SUnday the 6th of February at 6pm at The Reptile Hotel. North East Reptile Club | Tyne & Wear Reptile Club | IHS | international herpetology society | Tyneside IHS | Reptile Club | Breeder Meetings | Reptile Show for more details
> 
> Doncaster IHS Show:
> Who’s interested in going, lifts, Minibus let us know and we will do our best to find out.
> ...


Heyup Craig , will try to get to your next meeting , buses willing 

Also is that the june IHS meet ? If so , I'd be interested , would chip in for petrol etc . May be able to save a few pennies for this one .

Dave


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

Just a bump for this sunday, seems allot of interest should be a good meet with all kinds of things being wanted to be talked about and going on 

Hope To See You There

Regards Craig


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Heyyy, when is the next meet?

Nicki


----------

